# BLood Angels 2500



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

so this is a list that i wrote for my friend just because its something that he usually doesnt take(something NOT death comp.)

HQ: Mephiston Lord of death 

Elites: Sanquinary Priests(3)
Power Fists, infernus pistols

Furioso Dread-Blood Talons, Heavy Flamer, Magna Grapple, Extra Armour
Drop pod w/ death wind missle launcher

Troops:
Assault squad(10)
2 meltas guns
sergant with power fist and infernus pistol
Land raider crusader-multi melta

Assault Squad(10)
same as above

Assalut squad(9)
one melta gun 
sergant with power fist and infernus pistol
rhino-dozer blade, extra pintle mount storm bolter

Fast Attack:
2 Baal predators- Assault Cannon, Heavy Bolter, Extra pintle mount strom bolter, Dozer blades

Heavy Support:
Devastators- 4 missle Launchers
Razor back-TLLC Dozer blades

i think thats it......
So what do you guys think?

thnx


----------



## Tybux (Feb 21, 2011)

id get those dev squads out of the raz bak to have them be a bit more effective.


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would leave those dozer blades unglued off the models, so you can add/take them off whenever you feel like it. Coz if you have Dozer blades, and you know you have a clear table, you can take em off. Unless you and your opponent agree that for this game you arent using them.

As for taking the devs out of the razorback, no... no it wouldnt. Footslogging devs are too easy a target, unless you can camp them on top of a building.
And that razorback adds much needed High-AP long Range shots. Your ranged potential will increase if you keep the razorback. 
And the devs wont be able to shoot as effective when not in a razorback( excluding the camping tactic). States so in the rulebook in the section for transports and disembarking. When the vehicle moves, the models inside count as moving, and ML's are heavy type weapons... so you do the math.


----------

